

Facebook To Discontinue Messaging Feature in Mobile App - chiachun
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/04/09/facebook-to-discontinue-messaging-feature-in-mobile-app/

======
amits89
Is this because they have WhatsApp now and they will use them as messenger
App, but Facebook has 1.22 billion monthly active user whereas WhatsApp has
just 435 or 460 million user. There is a big gap.

